# Bigdog305 - Webcam



## jweinstock (Jan 24, 2009)

I installed a new webcam and "bigdog305" was on the installation disk. When I run the Startup Mechanic program "bigdog305" is identified as dangerous spyware which should be blocked. But when I block it, the mic (audio) for the webcam doesn't work. Thus I have re-enabled "bigdog305".

Is "bigdog305" actually dangerous, and if so how? Should I remove it, and if so how to keep webcam audio working?

Thanks.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi -

I should think it's ok to keep.

http://www.systemlookup.com/search.php?type=filename&client=malwaresearch-ff&search=VM305_STI.EXE


----------

